# To our soap makers - what else do you make?



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I just about have all of my Christmas shopping done, but I still need a few gifts for the ladies in my family. They are always the hardest to shop for and it has just got to the point that I do not know what to get them anymore.

Well, I just had a great ideal! When I received my goat soap from the auction I shared it with several of them and they loved it, so I was thinking of doing a gift basket for each one. I would like to have a couple of different soaps, maybe some lotion and I'm stumped.

So to all of our soap makers, what else do you make? Do you have lotions, or lip balms or something that I am missing? I would love to hear what you have and I know I need to get my orders in soon.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

most of them make lotions , some make bath bombs , candles.
am moving this to Soap section


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Soap, body butter, sugar scrub....come see our stuff at www.kansasgoatmilksoap.com


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

how about a soap dish from buck run pottery to put it into??


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Not only do we make Goat Milk Soap but many other things
Goats Milk Lotion, Arnica Cream, Hand and Body Cream, Hand and Foot Butter, All Purpose Butter (great for most any skin problem-even chapped lips), Breathe Better Butter (cold and flu season is already here), Dead Sea Bath Salts, and Laundry Soap.
Lotion Bottle sizes: 4 and 8 oz
Arnica Cream sizes: 1 and 4 oz
All other Butters/Creams: 1 oz
Get 20 % off any Christmas order (available to any customer until Dec 10th).

















e:[email protected] or call (509) 758-7321
Tam


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, now I think I might be overwelmed. I just did not realize how many different products that you made with goats milk. I do know that I need some moisturizing bars for the wintery dry skin and now have alot more ideals than I had hoped. Karen, that is a really good ideal, I just love Buckrun's pottery.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh I love to brag about goat milk products. I see myself as promoting the goat at every show I attend.
I also make Cp GM soap, liquid soap and a variety of lotions with GM. Chloe the goat has her picture on every label too. She is very popular with my customers at shows. 
www.whiteoakbend.com
Plus she is a Texas goat too.


----------



## Hearts In Dixie (Oct 29, 2007)

Don't forget to throw in some loofahs or even some scrubbies from Walmart 2 for $1. 

Marla


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I have some great ideals now and will be placing orders in the next week or two. I did not think about the loofahs or scrubbies, good ideal.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

I knit cotton soap bags and washclothes.
We also offer soy candles, Flameless candles (smelly jellies), and lip balms along with our GM soaps.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe Lee will see this, her lotion pumps are beautiful, well she just sent me her Dogwood one, I unwrapped it, put it on my freezer, didn't even get to put the price tag on it and a gal who came today bought it onsite! So for someone special, a nice soap in one of her soap dishes, a lotion in a lotion pump to match.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You are all too nice telling everyone about our products. We give all DGI members a 30% discount from our retail pricing. The Vicki Discount. 

I want to thank Tammy for sharing an overflowing box of her new line of body care products. They are wonderful and we have been using them daily. I am grateful for the body butter which I have been putting on my raggedy heels so that I can put socks on without ripping holes in them with my callouses :rofl

Thanks Tam...good stuff! Happy to say I have not needed the Arnica yet but nice to know I have a stash.
Lee


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

I am getting my list together and will be e-mailing several of you. I love buckrun's products, actually I will be sneaking in a few things for myself.


----------

